# EAster Egg Gourds



## short farmer

I have several dozens of the Easter egg gourds that I raised a few years ago and need clever idea in how to use them. I have made a few ornaments, but new ideas, patterns, directions would be great.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

I haven't done anything with gourds,myself, but what about making hinged boxes? kind of like the Faberge eggs? cut off the top 1/3rd, paint or decorate both top and bottom as you like, then put a hinge on one side. maybe a clasp on the front. They could sit in short paper tubes, or on a trivet like thing...tripod.

egg creatures  Paint to look like little people, fit with hats, arms (pipecleaners?) feet.

penguins!

cut in half horizontally and use the halves as bells. or in a windchime. hmmm... heavy thread or a monofiliment fishing line. drill small hole in the top of various size halves. String the halves using a knot or beads or crimp(metal thing that crimps around thread) to keep each "bell" in place. like: --(-(-(-( Put them close enough so they'll hit eachother when wind hits it.

or make regular bells using the same technique, but only one gourd half and a wooden clapper inside.

oooo....how about rattles? would have to find some way to attach a handle to it.

you know, Ireally like the wind chimes idea...maybe the halved gourds AND some bamboo pieces strung onto a large bamboo crosspiece. Would make a really nice sound, I think.


----------



## short farmer

Thank-you great ideas!!!!!!!! Gonna try a few this weekend, another one of those projects where DH says are you ever going to do anything with those 4 garbage bags of gourds that are in my garage? Yep now I am.


----------



## Just Little Me

Use a craft knife to cut out designs in it. Then hook to white Christmas lights around a room?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Had another thought...I don't know the diameter of the gourds, but what about cutting them in slices and making bracelets?

or, cutting in slices vertically, hang a crystal from the top end, and hang in a window  or for that matter, use the slice as a frame for a picture. could woodburn the outside for decoration. (gourds are GREAT for woodburning and then then staining  )


----------



## PETSNEGGS

May I ask what an easter egg gourd is? do you have a pic? were they hard to grow or dry?


----------



## DrBraeburn

I make purses from canteen gourds .....bowls from canteens .....bird houses .....lamps etc from Bird house gourds


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Purses? ooooo....do tell! please?


----------



## short farmer

Sadly I have about as many brains as my gourds when it comes to posting pictures. An Easter egg gourd ranges from the size of a duck egg to a large goose egg, they are egg shaped some are a little rounder. I did not find gourds hard to raise especially this variety, actually had pretty good luck with several different types. I lived in northern Ca at the time that I raised the gourds and only had a growing season of about 90 days. You do have to dry them for quite awhile. I only had 8 plants and got about 200 or 300 "eggs"


----------



## DEMinPA

Egg Gourd










Hannah Hen










A photo of a "volunteer" egg gourd in my garden. Hannah Hen I painted last year with brown painted gourd eggs. The comb, waddles, and beak are made from clay and baked in the oven and then glued and painted.

DEMinPA


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Hanna Hen is hysterical! I love her! Thanks for the pics.


----------

